# This forum is going down hill



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

That's it really. :roll:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

bollox excuse the french- if you think this forum is going dwn hill join the vectra forum or another one as i did and it was 100 times worse. there are so many people here to help just see the thread about the young lady and the crash or the little boy who was ill and everyone offered to take him out in their tt's get him a few momentos and then theres the help with the cars itself theres not another forum like it!!! IMO


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

jays_225 said:


> bollox


Well said :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jays_225 said:


> bollox excuse the french- if you think this forum is going dwn hill join the vectra forum or another one as i did and it was 100 times worse. there are so many people here to help just see the thread about the young lady and the crash or the little boy who was ill and everyone offered to take him out in their tt's get him a few momentos and then theres the help with the cars itself theres not another forum like it!!! IMO


Thought I recognised Vauxhall language [smiley=baby.gif]

Tell me about the young lady then ?

I have been "away" for a while and have missed all the action / bollox [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I've only been a member since 2008 and even I have noticed the decline.

There HAVE been a few instances of great goodwill and 'charitable' donations which are a credit to the forum and its members. 

However, the quality of posts over the passing months have been poor - some would struggle to be classed as being written in English! 

Like I said in another post - the quality of the forum appears to be related to the falling value of the MK1 :?

Or maybe I'm just being a 'snob' :wink:

Saj


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Thats you all over John you sod off for years and then come back with out a TT giving it large :wink:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

TTotal said:


> jays_225 said:
> 
> 
> > bollox excuse the french- if you think this forum is going dwn hill join the vectra forum or another one as i did and it was 100 times worse. there are so many people here to help just see the thread about the young lady and the crash or the little boy who was ill and everyone offered to take him out in their tt's get him a few momentos and then theres the help with the cars itself theres not another forum like it!!! IMO
> ...


lol i'm not in a vauxhall anymore so i have scrubbed myself up for you :lol: heres the thread about the crash viewtopic.php?f=2&t=261036
i know what you mean about posts though. i find it frustrating with the one posters who only want one question answered or cannot spell. i get text language but its not hard to write in plain english and doesnt take any longer.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't like the poor use of language any more than the next person, and it certainly has been the case that as car values have declined there's been a change in the demographic of the people coming to the forum, however I think the idea that the forum is 'going downhill' is somewhat born of snobbishness.

The forum is as helpful and useful as it has always been. As others have said you only need to go to other car forums for a bit of a reality check. I've made use of forums to get information for a Leon Cupra (cupra.net) and VW Beetle (newbeetle.org.uk) and in comparison they are very unwelcome and unhelpful. Almost any technical question instantly gets the reply to 'use the search function'. There seems to be little sense of community, with people actually getting together only rarely and you hardly ever see the generous offers for help, technical assistance or donations of parts or even money that you get here.

No, I think this is an exceptional forum to be proud of. It's more than a forum, it's a community, and those knocking it are missing the point somewhere.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

it's a great forum! [smiley=smash.gif]

It has it's ups and downs admittedly, but it does have a rare community spirit vibe.

I went on a Honda forum recently (forgot why) and I was the only visitor. No members on line, nothing. I'm sure tumble weed rolled past my screen a couple of times.

[smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Is that all you came back for John? :roll:

I wondered how long it would take! :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I posted up about possibly selling the TT asked for pictures and then it gets removed, I was looking at another TT, if I do I don't think I will bother on here


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

TTotal said:


> That's it really. :roll:


I would slightly disagree  I am that young lady that had another car smashed into my Kermie and I have received a huge bunch of flowers and a box of chocolates from the members of this forum and lots of get well wishes 



















It looks like it's not all going down the hill :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > That's it really. :roll:
> ...


looking forward to the invoice coming through.......as that isnt what was expected!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh John, you little tinker!! :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

A decade down the line and John comes back !


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


Because it is a public forum, I thought I will not include a picture of that huge bag of weed that came up with the flowers :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh no, what's he doing sending you dandelions? I thought I was donating to a bouquet of flowers :wink:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

redsilverblue said:


> Because it is a public forum, I thought I will not include a picture of that huge bag of weed that came up with the flowers


Glad you got it ok.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

For anyone that thinks the forum is going downhill, you know what you can do :roll:

Charlie


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

I think that this forum is indicative of everyday life. Some aspects are incredibly good and positive (there always appears to be someone willing to help and that is unmatched in my experience of different forums) and some aspects are a little negative and a little foreboding. I have been here for about 4.5 months, in that time I have met some great people who demonstrate a real level of patience with those who are new here and are incredibly welcoming and supportive. On the other hand I have come across those who have been less patient and decidedly unwelcoming. It feels a little tough to fit in here I think and it does feel a little bit like a closed shop sometimes (probably because not surprisingly firm friendships have been forged over the years the forum has been available and that is great). Overall a positive experience and I would recommend the forum to anyone.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Charlie said:


> For anyone that thinks the forum is going downhill, you know what you can do :roll:
> 
> Charlie


+1


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> I've only been a member since 2008 and even I have noticed the decline.
> 
> There HAVE been a few instances of great goodwill and 'charitable' donations which are a credit to the forum and its members.
> 
> ...


_My dear fellow, one simply couldnt agree more.

I, myself have engaged this very forum most vigorously ever since that balmy April in the year of our lord two thousand and nine.
As a matter of fact, the forum has yielded many a fruitful topic, several sterling solutions and of course some colourful verbal tirades from a multitude of skallywag's, cad's and the odd bounder.
I had rather thought that its substance was lacking of late, however, the introduction of new blood has brought with it some interesting and entertaining spats, duel and spars. I need not mention those of whom i speak...
It is a fair, even-handed, noble adjustment of things, that while there is infection in disease and sorrow, there is nothing in the world so irresistibly contagious as laughter and good humour, not least the insatiable urge to re-map ones confounded internal combustion engine.

May I offer a solution to this most modern of dilemma?
Why not let thine celestial moderators ensnare these blighters and scoundrels with immediate effect and have them transported to the colonies at the earliest convenience.

My opinion costeth nothing and is usually worth precisely that, and any further expenditure of breath may simply be a waste.

I bid you good day sir.

Yours faithfully,
Lord Antonius Von Handlegrip of Bellend on the Wold_


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

antcole said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> > I've only been a member since 2008 and even I have noticed the decline.
> ...


HAHA! Superb mate! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:

Hoorah!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

scally wag??? he means me lol


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

antcole said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> > I've only been a member since 2008 and even I have noticed the decline.
> ...


excellent one of the funniest things i have seen in a long time well done :lol:


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

I merely spoke the truth..... heheheeeee.... 

And Gaz, it was mostly you..... you silvery tongued f**ker! :lol:

Nah, i think we know those involved! Lifes too ***kin short to have an all out balls out battle, but i have to say the standard of the spoken/written word is altogether shagged these days......


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Because it is a public forum, I thought I will not include a picture of that huge bag of weed that came up with the flowers :lol: :lol:[/quote]

has it all gone up in smoke yet, or would it still be worth nipping round to offer my sympathy,,  :lol:


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

redsilverblue said:


> Because it is a public forum, I thought I will not include a picture of that huge bag of weed that came up with the flowers :lol: :lol:





roddy said:


> has it all gone up in smoke yet, or would it still be worth nipping round to offer my sympathy,,  :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

antcole said:


> I merely spoke the truth..... heheheeeee....
> 
> And Gaz, it was mostly you..... you silvery tongued f**ker! :lol:
> 
> Nah, i think we know those involved! Lifes too ***kin short to have an all out balls out battle, but i have to say the standard of the spoken/written word is altogether shagged these days......


me wuvs you ant....... 8)


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

roddy said:


> Because it is a public forum, I thought I will not include a picture of that huge bag of weed that came up with the flowers :lol: :lol:


has it all gone up in smoke yet, or would it still be worth nipping round to offer my sympathy,,  :lol: [/quote]
LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

